# Evening snack!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The evening snack tonight was a big hit. The babies had a dried chilli pepper, some cinnamon sticks and fresh strawberries. Berries of any kind are always a favorite around here, esspecially for Ziggy (who's still eating them as I write this)...

Here are some piccies:


Baby thought it was fun to chew the cinnamon sticks and toss them around...

















































































And some extra's ...also from tonight. 



















This WAS a cute piccie until Ziggy turned away...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmm i,ll have to try the cinamon sticks great pics


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks good  I think they need that chilli pepper cut up in to tiny pieces  I want to try cinnamon sticks now too


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

think i will make a trip to wallmart tomorow


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hang cinnoman sticks from thier cages and they love playing with them


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great pictures, they look very cute together, and look like they are enjoying their food!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm also gonna have to try them on cinnamon sticks!  I've seen them at the supermarket so i'll pick some up in the groceries. Do you get organic strawberries? I've always been scared to feed strawberries cause of all the crap they put on them to keep the bugs away.

Gorgeous pics of two gorgeous tiels!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like they are loving the snacks.

A chili pepper isn't too spicy for them?

Very cute pictures


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't tried cinnamon sticks either Baby and Ziggy look like there enjoying them so much I might have to get some  I haven't tried the organic strawberries I just used the regular ones and washed them well and haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> It looks like they are loving the snacks.
> 
> A chili pepper isn't too spicy for them?
> 
> Very cute pictures


when I got my quaker Billy there were dried red chillie peppers in the food mix he came with 

he doesn't like them though, but they are in most of the seed mixes i see at the store
sometimes they're whole, halfs, cut into chunks ,


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> A chili pepper isn't too spicy for them?


Birds don't feel the heat in chilli the way we do. They could eat a hot red chilli and think it was the most delicious treat in the world!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I heard since birds don't have much saliva, that they can not feel the heat of the peppers like we would


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's true, they can't feel the heat of the peppers. I didn't want to cut it up since they like shaking it and hearing the seeds and then foraging for them. It's just more fun that way.
I'm going to try hanging the cinnamon sticks as toys-they were a big hit so I'm sure they'll like them!
As far as the strawberries Bea, these are acctually organic. I don't like the other ones since they don't even taste like strawberries. I get frozen raspberries and blueberries all the time too-they love them. Strawberries are in season now and on sale so I've been having strawberry smoothies all week!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohhh those strawberries look soooo good!
Very cute pictures!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a good idea about the chilli pepper. Can you tell I never even seen a dried chilli pepper before at the grocery store  Oh and send strawberries, I want some


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i tried the cinamon sticks the budgies love them so far stretch and sparkles have not tried them


----------

